

Fun Programming: Videos for learning creative programming - AndreyKarpov
http://funprogramming.org/

======
avbor
Is it just me, or are all the videos listed as "temporarily unavailable" when
I try to watch them?

I even tried downloading the torrent, but I see no seeders either. This could
be a good resource, but I honestly can't evaluate the effectiveness of it as
of now.

